

What's your idea? - adrianwaj

Interested in sharing some web or internet ideas? Here are mine:<p>idea 1) a system for collecting the realtime browsing behaviour of a group of people (eg YC-news readers via a Firefox plugin) and then displaying stats of popular and fast-gaining sites and urls as submitted by the plugin. A name for this system could be: eg 'swarmlinks' and group owners would link their group to a particular site for those stats to then be displayed on the site, with the group owner also promoting participation of the plugin from their site visitors.<p>idea 2) site widget enabling anyone to enlist themselves to help develop any site that displays the widget with a notification sent to the enlister once a certain threshold of other people have also enlisted or once a certain number of those enlisters have forthwith become active developers.<p>How the first idea came about:
I just think the information would be useful in discovering new sites and learning about different communities.<p>How the second idea came about: would create an alternative to Sourceforge for helping people decide where to focus their development time.
======
aneesh
The second idea runs into the chicken-and-egg problem.

